# New user questions



## wellywu (Feb 7, 2011)

I own VMWare Workstation 7.1.3 for Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I created a 20.00 GB virtual machine and I installed FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE AMD64. After following the instructions found within the FreeBSD Handbook, I installed X.Org server and Gnome 2. When I start my FreeBSD VM, it loads up GDM and I am able to log in using my regular user account and password.

I want to install packages and I want to update my FreeBSD.

I know about *pkg_add -r package name* to add packages, but I am not able to add packages successfully because I am logged in as a normal user. How do I add packages to FreeBSD under Gnome 2? I tried the Add/Remove Software under Gnome 2, but the FreeBSD community is telling me that this feature is broken and it is on their list to be fixed soon.

How do I update my FreeBSD operating system when I am logged in as a regular user under Gnome 2?

I tried the sudo and gksudo commands, but they are not installed. How do I install these commands when I am logged in as a regular user in Gnome 2? I also tried to do a make install clean from the appropriate ports directories for these commands, but that failed.

I tried to invoke the su command, but the terminal tells me Sorry.

I also tried the freebsd-update command to update FreeBSD, but that failed too.

How do I disable GDM and Gnome 2 from starting up when I power on my FreeBSD VM?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2011)

wellywu said:
			
		

> How do I disable GDM and Gnome 2 from starting up when I power on my FreeBSD VM?


Boot to single user mode.


```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```
Edit /etc/rc.conf and remove gdm.

To be able to use su(1) the user must be a member of the wheel group. You can only install things as root, not as a regular user.


----------



## wellywu (Feb 7, 2011)

SirDice:

Thank you.

All of my other questions are answered now.


----------

